# FreeBSD 10 behind proxy server with auth.



## klabacita (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi.

 I'm working with FreeBSD 10 amd64, I want to upgrade my spam filter running FreeBSD 8, I have a box testing, but I got some issues, I set up my root environment variables inside .cshrc:


```
setenv  HTTP_PROXY "http://SQUID-IP:3128"
setenv  HTTP_PROXY_AUTH "basic:*:myusername:my*password"
```

This works under FreeBSD 8, but with 10, wen I try to run svn or wget, it refuse to use the proxy and my firewall blocks the connection, any machine here, if need to go outside must use the proxy.

Something change?

My command env send me this:


```
root#env
HTTP_PROXY=http://IP:3128
HTTP_PROXY_AUTH=basic:*:myusername:my*password
```

Any comment about  :q 

Thanks.


----------

